
India's Billion Digital Identities - kristianc
http://thefinanser.com/2016/09/indias-billion-people-digital-identities.html/
======
gnipgnip
The whole digitizing India is total and complete sham.

Old Govt. offices atleast used to work, and had forms in local languages. Now,
you need to have,

\- A scanner, to have all your documents scanned

\- A printer, to get a "printout" of the receipts

\- A computer with internet

\- A shit ton of patience, since the sites barely work.

... and of course, all the forms are now only in English (courtesy of your
"nationalistic" regime - you're welcome!).

Of course, you'll still need to go to the Govt. office (where files provide
for rat fodder and pigeon litter) to give them the receipts and stuff. I
imagine, this is how most conversations end up,

"No what do you mean you don't have a computer, or speak English ? Get out of
here you pleb!"

Digital India my arse. My parents are sick of this moronic hyped up shit -
there is no fallback now either, nor is there some accessibility help. I can't
imagine how this helps the mute 90%, if its such a bloody pain even to the top
5%.

Now this UIDAI thing. Removing this massive big-brotherish database was on the
election manifesto; instead Modi gave his blessing (he's after all a re-
incarnation of Vishnu[2]) after coming under the spell of Nilekani. It's now
being pushed heavily, ostensibly as some "magic wand" that can fix India's
leaky bureaucracy - problems which in reality could've been fixed by simple
bank a/c numbers.

The Supreme court of India, which in the middle of its supreme quest to
civilize the "barbarians", directed the state to make sure this additional
layer be made non-mandatory; obviously this directive is routinely ignored.

I'm extremely wary of this additional layer which was essentially pushed down
our throats with barely any public consultation.

It's anybody's guess how this kleptocracy will use such information in the
future. I expect to see a massive roll-out of online censorship/internet
spying in the future - even "liberals" [1] in India are calling for ID
regulated internet access. Perhaps, once the time-servers are kicked out in
'19, Madame, her highness, the Queen of India, Sonia Gandhi, and his highness,
his excellency Sir. Rahul Gandhi, Prince of India, can bless us with this
marvelous policies, and bring about another glorious age of slavery.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0OwfGzcYmo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0OwfGzcYmo)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwgMvbEyV_s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwgMvbEyV_s)

~~~
manishsharan
Counterpoint : My parents in India love the "digitizing India initiative" and
do not share your opinion. My mom, who has knee surgery and difficulty walking
, can summon a three wheeler on Jugnoo (uber is expensive for retirees), get
groceries delivered etc. My dad can pay the bills online for water and
electricity and check his bank account. Residential ownership records are
digitized -- the bureaucracy is less powerful . I had visited MCD offices in
Delhi 20 years ago and now recently -- I would have to be blind to say that
things have not improved dramatically. 20 years ago I had to wait for 3 months
for a document which should have been given to me ; last mont I just had to
wait in a queue for an hour --- I never paid a bribe in both cases.The Adhaar
card has worked very well : I remember when I first wanted to get a cell phone
in India -- proof of identity and residence was a nightmare as I was a
renter.With the adhaar card, this is not an issue.

However, I am curious about your experience in India. I browsed through your
comment history and I sense your loathing mixed with pessimism of all things
Indian. Would you care to share your experience ? How did your experience
shape you ? I am genuinely curious.

~~~
intended
How is that got anythign to do with aadhar/uidia?

Yes, change has happened, and it got much faster after the 1991 reforms, but
what has that to do with digital india?

Calling Jugnoo/uber/ola = companies serving customers.

Pay bills for water/elec/banking = same as above.

Residential ownership digitized - as are several other records, and this has
been going on for a while.

To get a phone you need proof of ID, and aadhar isnt the only one.

BUT - in my life time I have seen it become compulsory to provide ID when you
go to stay at a hotel (this is from before 2005), extensive ID to buy... well
almost anything.

Want to know who got what medicines, then got onto a flight, and went to which
hotel, along with other persons who went to the same place?

Well thats the system we are building.

And the aadhar team has by design (and I know that some of those guys probably
come to HN) created a "market place" style system. Anyone can and is supposed
to use their infra to validate ID data.

Thing is, I am old enough (and not even that old) to remember when you didn't
need it. When there were not scanners in front of malls and in front of hotels
(post 26/11 additions. I saw them come up).

The west built their success with systems which worked, not tech magic
bullets, and thats always what counts in the end

~~~
vthallam
I don't think anyone in GOI feels Digital India == aadhar. That's only part of
it. Digital India is about creating the ecosystem which starts from providing
Internet access, digitizing more govt services, creating awareness among rural
population to sell their goods(my uncle sells cotton online through a govt
portal now), access health care services etc. Farmers now get their alerts
from Indian Agriculture dept, Irrigation dept etc.

